# Pellet Grill



## Trout123 (Jul 2, 2012)

I am considering a pellet grill. So far I have narrowed it down to the GMG Daniel Boone or the RecTec. My budget is $1000. Suggestions??


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Have you read through pelletheads.com ? Lots of good info there. I have a cookshack Pg500 and love it! It was above your budget though. Admittedly, it was a big stretch for me, but have never second guessed it!


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Trout123 said:


> I am considering a pellet grill. So far I have narrowed it down to the GMG Daniel Boone or the RecTec. My budget is $1000. Suggestions??


I gotta say that I bought the $700 Traeger from Coscto back in Dacember and absolutely love it.

It is very easy to cook on and and has been perfct so far.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

I bought a Traeger about 5-6 yrs. ago & love it-Loved it so much I bought my daughter & son in law one for Christmas & they love it-I think they cook almost every meal on it-I paid around $700-$800.


----------



## Turney (Jun 10, 2012)

Go Traeger!!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

traegers have gotten cheap on their products IMO. The build quality and material used is not what it used to be.

Look into the Yoder. Great build quality and awesome pellet smokers.


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

*Where to purchase Traeger*

Hi Guy's

Where can you find the Traeger everyday b/c costco doesn't carry this grill year round ?

searacer


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

I've been seeing them at Ace Hardware, they also carry another brand. There are also some BBQ grill places that sell them around Houston, but I bet its more expensive there.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I ordered mine direct from Traeger, well my wife did actually......


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

X100 on the Traeger, love it.


----------



## fishnfriends (Dec 10, 2012)

We have a rectec and love it, temps stays very accurate very nice smoke ring and customer support is excellent. When you receive your grill they send you a couple of the business cards with cell phone numbers and they will actually answer. Had a temp. Probe issue one Sunday and they answered me walked me through how to fix wires had a bit of moisture on them then about 4 days later received a new probe in mail just in case and free of charge now that's customer service. Ribs, brisket, pork but, steaks, vegetables, pizza, bread ect...... All have come out great. Price for just the grill is right at $1000 but after you ad all the goodies it ads up quick. But something to consider is they offer a one year same as cash option. Good luck.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Green Mountain. We now have 6 of them in the family


----------



## Choo43 (Jan 14, 2007)

Louisiana Grills at Ace Hardware


----------



## larryamyers (Dec 20, 2009)

*Trager PTG*

I have three units, a green egg, weber all stainless and i just bought the Trager PTG (portable grill) for my travel trailer. I got it direct from the company, they paid shipping and i also got pellets which they paid shipping on. You can buy pellets at Southerlands. 
Here is the deal on a Trager. They don't get the heat a green egg can get to or a good gas grill. They will run about 400 degress tops depending on outside temp. What they will never do, and can't, is flare up. Never ruined meat due to fire while you were getting that drink! 
Everything takes longer on a Trager, so you have to get used to it. I do a 1 3/4 " filet on my Green Egg or Weber in 10 minutes, 3 on direct heat, flip it and let it cook another 7 indirect to medium rare. On the Trager it takes a full 20 minutes for medium rare but you never have to flip it. Very moist and flavor, depending on what pellets you use. I like Pecan for beef. 
A good grill, pros and cons, but get used to lower heat and taking longer. 3 year warranty too.


----------

